# Door or Curtain?



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have an 8 foot entrance to my soon to be theater room. I was wondering whether to put a door there (like closet door) or put curtains there. Not sure what would be better for the sound.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Far too little information is provided.

It it aides in supporting LR symmetry, a non-diaphragmatic door is a definite plus. If it is to the rear od the room, an opening that may serve to create a coupled space in conjunction with a space coupler style phase grating could serve to augment a later arriving semi-diffuse field or if could serve as a bass trap.

Lots of possibilities dependent upon the nature of the room and the location of the doorway...

You may want to make measurements for both modal and specular behavior and determine just what effect the opening has on both behaviors, as well as the impact of leaving the space open.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Yes I guess more details would be good. The entrance is 40" from the front wall. It's also on the same wall as my closet where the AV equipment is going which is 6' wide. The left wall is mostly open space and the closet. The length of the room is 22' and it's 11' wide.

You can see the wall in the pictures and you can see where the other closet is as well. The blue curtain you see is the entrance to my crawl space.

Link for photo http://www.photobucket.com/htbuild

Ignore the TV in the picture; that's not what I'm using.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The lack of L/R symmetry is a *major* impediment to accurate imaging and localization.

While it may not be the most aesthetically pleasing option, acoustically you would be much better off rotating your set up 90 degrees and facing the long wall to the right so as to both establish a semblance of L/R symmetry and having the rear of the room 'open' to a greater area - a feature that can be exploited in a multitude of beneficial ways.

As things exist now, how the doorway is treated is rather inconsequential, as the difference will afford a minimal difference considering the overwhelming disparity in L/R symmetry.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again; I've uploaded more pictures so you can see the space more. I've also included a wiring layout picture so you can also see my plans for the room in terms on placement of equipment. Using the picture can you explain what you're saying again? I'm afraid I'm a picture person.

You can use the AV Closet as a guide and keep in mind the wiring picture doesn't reflect the entrance.

Thanks again


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Is the entrance you're referring to that large space by the stairwell, or is it the stairwell itself? If the former, don't worry about it. If the latter, close the door at the top of the stairs when using your HT. This will allow for better pressurization of your room by your subwoofer.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The space right by where the blue curtain is before the stairs.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

OK. If it's just a sort of "alcove", I wouldn't worry about it.

I have something similar in my basement HT room.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

So just leave it open? Nice space BTW. It looks nice


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> So just leave it open?


IMO, unless it's causing you some sort of acoustic grief, I don't see the point in blocking it off.

(And if, once your system is set up and calibrated, you do find that that alcove is causing you some grief, I would definitely look at a curtain and/or other acoustic treatments before building a wall and adding a door.   )



> Nice space BTW. It looks nice


Thanks.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Open it is. The space is small anyways. I may just put a curtain there for when I'm watching movies and hope that doesn't affect sound. This way I don't have to paint the entire space although again it's not much.


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi! If you want to avoid hearing much of the sound outside of the room, i suggest that you put a door. However, a curtain is a very good sound enhancer.


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

An area rug or floor carpet will also do good for the sound of your room


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes I will be putting rugs on the entire floor.


----------

